# 2002 Altima - A/c evaporator clogged repair



## merlin (Aug 8, 2005)

Car in question is my girlfriend's 2002 Nissan Altima.

The carpeting was usually damp and there was a terrible smell (mildew/mold) all the time in the car. She took the car to a Nissan dealership. She was told (these are the notes from the invoice):

"Tech found A/c evaporator drain plug clogged. Pressure blew evaporator drain but did not work. Recommend to remove evaporator to clean drain good. ... Tech removed evaporator and clean debris and pieces of leaves from draink and recheck, ok now ... note ... recommend not to park under trees and floor still wet."

The invoice says this took 8 hours to complete and she was charged $720.

Does this sound correct to the experts? It seems excessive to me to take 8 hours to clean a clogged drain.

Thanks for your help/advice. I wanted to check here first before we/she writes a letter to the Service Mgr.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah, I would be bitching a blue streak about that. I would call a couple of other dealers in your area and ask the service departments about how long it would take them to perform the same operation, but I wouldn't tell them how long it took this particular department. I would get a quote, in writing if possible, and present that to the dealer that did the work and get an answer. 8 hours sound rediculous. 2 or 3 should have been more like it, and that should be the max as far as I can tell.


----------



## merlin (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the response, good idea too.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

removing the evaporator requires the complete dash assembly to be removed, this can take a long time and usually incurs high labor charges, and re servicing the a/c is expensive


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

Did you/she pay ?

If so more fool you :kiss:


----------

